# start-up sublimation package



## pinelee (Apr 26, 2012)

Are start-up packages offered by companies actually a good deal? For example from Joto:

Price $ 1995.00

Includes:
Ricoh 3300 Printer
Hotronix Auto Clam STX 16 x 16
Digital 4 in 1 Mug Press
72 11oz AA White Mugs
4 SubliJet-R Sublimation Inks - CMYK
100 Sheets 8.5 x 11 Transfer Paper
USB Cable
2 Rolls of Heat Tape and Dispenser
Power Driver Color Management Software (via download) 

Is buying a package like this a good idea?

Thanks for your help,

Pinelee


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Pinelee,
I think it's a great package at a decent price.
The Ricoh system is excellent. It's the heart of the system and you will not go wrong. These printers are work horses.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

First you would have to determine do you really want or need everything in the starter package. Than I would price out things separately to see if really was a deal or not.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

I would google sublimation and shop some .... Some places had the ricoh 3300 plus sublimation ink on sale.Also the powerdriver software is a free download at sawgrass if you buy sawgrass ink and is free with the printer from your supplier.Id try to make my own package.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

pinelee said:


> Price $ 1995.00
> Includes:
> Ricoh 3300 Printer
> Hotronix Auto Clam STX 16 x 16
> ...


It's not a bad deal and the Ricoh printer and Hotronix press are quality products. If you plan to do mugs then you will need a mug press or an oven and wraps otherwise you may be putting those things on Craigslist later. If you are in a hurry to spend then this is not a bad way to go OR buy the new printer and sub ink and look for a used heat press and mug press locally in your area where you can test before buying. a little more work but you can then buy plenty of blank product for printing with the savings. Just an option to consider


----------



## pinelee (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for your replies. I Googled, Yahooed, Asked Jeeves, and AOLed until all the info just started blurring into one. You should see my pile of notes! We live in a little town of about 6000 people so there is no one around with something used for us to try, in fact there is no one around with this stuff at all. I think that I'm just going to bite the bullet and do it, it has all of the stuff I wanted and I need to get started or I'll be researching forever.

Thanks again!


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

You won't go wrong. Good luck with your venture!


----------



## AnnieLennox1 (May 21, 2012)

pinelee said:


> Are start-up packages offered by companies actually a good deal? For example from Joto:
> 
> Price $ 1995.00
> 
> ...


Can you send me a link to this package, I'm looking for the same thing 
much appreciated


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

AnnieLennox1 said:


> Can you send me a link to this package, I'm looking for the same thing
> much appreciated


The original post stated "Joto", just google "joto" and their web site will open. Joto is just an example, any distributor that sells Sub printers has package deals or bundles. Many are sponsors of this forum and are listed on the left hand side of the screen under "Preferred Vendors"
_Are start-up packages offered by companies actually a good deal? For example from Joto:_


----------



## AnnieLennox1 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I went to JOTO's website but couldn't find the package the OP detailed, it sounded great so would really like to find that one in particular.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

AnnieLennox1 said:


> Yeah I went to JOTO's website but couldn't find the package the OP detailed, it sounded great so would really like to find that one in particular.


are you going to jotopaper.com?
at The top there is a tab named "SUBLIMATION"
pick that and then SUBLIMATION PACKAGES
then pick RICOH e3300N
then pick 3300 PRINTER HEAT AND MUG PRESS PACKAGE
and there it is for $1995.
if it is different then maybe he added something not listed or they changed the package deal. there are 4 different packages to choose from


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

AnnieLennox1 said:


> Yeah I went to JOTO's website but couldn't find the package the OP detailed, it sounded great so would really like to find that one in particular.


 Keep in mind that the 7000 and 3300 will probably have sale prices because the new Ricohs are coming out. The 7700 replaces the 7000 and the SC 3110DN is probably a replacement for the 3300.
If you already have orders or interest in mugs then go the package deal, if not, buy the newer printer, spend less money and add a mug press later. You can also find less expensive heat presses so maybe put your own package together.


----------



## AnnieLennox1 (May 21, 2012)

texasjack49 said:


> Keep in mind that the 7000 and 3300 will probably have sale prices because the new Ricohs are coming out. The 7700 replaces the 7000 and the SC 3110DN is probably a replacement for the 3300.
> If you already have orders or interest in mugs then go the package deal, if not, buy the newer printer, spend less money and add a mug press later. You can also find less expensive heat presses so maybe put your own package together.



Thanks, what are the differences do you know between the 3300 and 7000, also are these both a4 printers cos that's what they look like, I was hoping to be printed up to A3 or larger... or is that not how they work? I was prior to seeing the machine under the impression i could connect a large roll of paper, and it would cut at the end of the print as long i kept my image within the width of the paper. 

Also what makes the sublimation printers different to other printers, is the dye inks or is it the paper you use? It seems to appear as a classier far better version of cheap and tacky transfer paper printing, that you can pick up for $10 and use on inkjet printers...

Thanks for any help people!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pinelee said:


> Are start-up packages offered by companies actually a good deal? For example from Joto:
> 
> Price $ 1995.00
> 
> ...


FYI

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html#post780138

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943.html#post847477

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t176950.html#post1047905


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

mgparrish said:


> FYI
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html#post780138
> 
> ...


I've had the Ricoh 3300 for about 2 years. It has worked hard. No clogging, no problems, excellent printing quality, ultra reliable.
Even if it died on me now, I would buy one again, it's paid itself off.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I believe that the general rule you will find is that people who use their Epson or their Ricoh frequently will be happy. The people who do not use their Epson or Ricoh frequently will not be happy.

The main difference is that Ricoh was intially sold by some of the distributors as the savior to people who did not print frequently claiming much fewer clogs, etc. As history has proved out not using a Ricoh frequently not only caused issues but caused the printer to completley fail. Being that a Ricoh is much higher in cost than an Epson they became expenisve boat anchors.

Really comes down to it that if you are going to be using your printer on a daily basis you will in most cases be happy with which ever printer you chose. If you do not plan on using it frequently I would simply have someone else print for you.


----------

